# Some NON-furry scaley beasties (Caution to the scardey cats)



## Watermelons (Aug 9, 2011)

If you dont like what they are then just leave the topic, there is no need for negative comments.

*
**
***
**
*

So these are my OTHER babies, yes babies, and I do refer to some of them as cuddly!

Some are energetic and never sit still, others would happily spend hours weaved through my bra straps and belt loops, or curl up infront of me while on the computer.

I didnt want to re-size the ones that were already on my photobucket since I dont have most of these pics on my computer anymore so mods you can smack me later 

I will start with sucky baby 1





His favourite place when he was a baby was down my shirt.... 
If ever there was a snake I could guarantee and put money on the fact they wouldnt bite, it would be this guy, I can stick my finger in his mouth to show students what his teeth look like and he doesnt care. He is a Columbian Boa Constrictor (Coral Albino)

Cranky 2




Now this girl, isn't the calmest, she likes to wander and will never sit still, and when it comes to me setting her on something for pictures, trying to eat me becomes her favourite game, like actually a game, she wont do it when i hold her or in her cage, only when I try and take pictures.... Turd being a good word. She is an Argentine Boa Constrictor (should max at 10ft) Argentines tend to be known for being slightly larger then Columbians and having a bit of an attitude.

Baby 3




Shes a little fire cracker, but then again most tree snakes are... She is most likely one of the calmest tree snakes out there. While she can easily be handled, I do use a hook to get her out of her home since shes got an amazing feeding response. Gets really cute when I hold her with my left hand, and type with my right, she will snap at my fingers as they hit the keys, its adorable. She is an Amazon Tree Boa and will stay small (but very long)

Baby 4 & 5




These 2 girlsare pretty calm, the brown one has a personality more like my albino, these guys are still babys and I can somewhat make them fit into my hands.
Both are Columbian Boa Constrictors, Brown one is a Hypo, and the grey one is a Normal (or pastel)

Baby 6




This little man is only 2 months old. Calm for his species as well, really sweet, cuddly and a cute little baby. He is also an Argentine Boa and will look like the above female in about 2 years.

Beardies




My Rescues! Their either 7 or 9 years old, not a clue, they have some health issues but man they love their fruits and veggies, had just enjoyed some blackberries in this photo, their great at making messes.....



I think the other non furrys (parrots) will come another day.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, all so beautiful! I just love reptiles!


----------



## degrassi (Aug 10, 2011)

That red tree snake looks amazing. Also, I think snakes are one of the few animals that I think look great in albino form. Most albinos I think look creepy but an albino snake has such pretty "colors". Very cool reptile collection 

I have a box turtle named Petrie  I rescued from this girl in highschool and he was so abused and malnourished. Its been 10years now and he has greatly improved but still has lasting problems(beak is malformed, skin, shell issues). He just turned 28yo this year


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 10, 2011)

Your Beardies are adorable  I have a female beardie myself, named Tika. I love all the snakes. They have some great colorings. Personally I couldn't give proper care to a large snake, but the little ones are cool. =P


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the way turtles eyes look it gives them such odd expressions sometimes lol.

I had quite a few people worried about me getting an Albino, "No dont get an albino their so ugly" Every single person changed their tune once they first saw the little bugger. But my rat is also albino and I find her adorable (other then when she pees where shes not supposed to) regardless of her buggy red eyes.

The only snake that will stay little is that Amazon, but their usually Look dont touch snakes, great display animals, I always catch her cruising her tank in the morning looking for food as if Im going to feed her at 7am... HAH! She would eat anything you let her as often as possible.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2011)

The snakes are beautiful, but my husband is too frightened of them for me to get any 

I did talk him into 2 rescued turtles 

Kate and Leopold, a very romantic couple that go at it every morning all year long. I guess no one ever told them they have a season or that they need to hybernate. I can't let them hybernate because of their history of neglect.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 10, 2011)

Awwwww so cute!!
Adore the snakes!

My twin sister just got a tinnyyyyy lil beardie called Rajah. He is so adorable and she is crazy about him.

Jen


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 10, 2011)

I love all creature great and small, furry and scaley, bald and beautiful!!!

GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 10, 2011)

I LOVE beardies! Thinking about getting one when the rats pass


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow they're some beautiful reptiles. I used to have a pet Blue tongue lizard when i was a kid. Well we didn't buy it, we just found it on our doorstep 1 morning (and it took up the whole step and then some) and it just stuck around. There must have been a good food source near by because i wasn't feeding it though its possible my dad was since he liked reptiles, i was too young to know or even think about what it might eat. I've always wanted a Shingleback lizard, they're so CUTE!

Brandy, those 2 turtles are so funny! xD


----------



## LadyKat (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow I love the little red one, never seen a snake like that, I love snakes.

The beardies are great too, I love watching them at the pet store when they have some in.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 10, 2011)

Heres a few more of the little red girl! Tree snakes are have their own... unique, personality. One of few boas that have heat pits.

















And 1 more of my favourite little man.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 11, 2011)

The photo with her tongue out is brilliant!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2011)

Baby 3! That is my fave. I just have lizards.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!
She is a turd to get out of her cage for pictures, wraps her whole body around something and despite only weighing 70-80 grams shes a good 3+ feet long, thats alot of delicate thin snake to unwrap from a branch to remove from her tank!




Keep in mind her neck is pencil thin, so most of her tail is just itty bitty and hard to be delicate with when unwrapping.
She came all the way from Montreal


----------



## BunniBee (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous Snakes!!! Hubby don't like snakes so they are out of the question. Any other animal he's agreeable to but not snakes.


----------



## LadyKat (Aug 11, 2011)

wow she is that skinny,I would worry I would break her.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2011)

Heres a better shot for reference for any of you who think im exaggerating 

And she was trying to eat me the entire time but didn't get a single strike in haha I win again! Tree guys really are movement/prey driven, and she does the "S" shaped snake thing PERFECTLY










I know its hard to tell but she is a good 3ft long, but NEVER stays straight, shes always ... springy.





Gotta hold onto her head or she pops it right up and you cant compare (like in the top pic)! So you really can see how her neck is actually thinner then the pencil.





And that itty bitty little tail! ... And a little bit of stuck shed there, blah.


----------



## redjess (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my what great pictures! I have had snakes my whole life, except for the last 3 years. (It is my bf's only fear and it is a STRONG one, yes I've told him it is stupid lol). I have one request.... more beardie pics!! My other passion is turtles and tortoises (We have 6 at the moment. Here our some of our babies:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 12, 2011)

redjess- oh my goodness how cute are they!?! What kind is the top picture? Looks like a desert tortise of some kind?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 12, 2011)

I love tortoises and wish i could get one but noooo more animals any time soon and ive got a few on my list (reptile wise) i REALLY want to aquire well before a tortoise... even though id really like one of those haha, leopard torts are cute so are stars and oh the list goes one.... 

Sorry dont have many pictures of the beardies for you!





















And their home, which I might add... required us to take doors off their hinges to get it into the house....


----------



## redjess (Aug 12, 2011)

The top picture is a Sulcata Tortoise, from Africa they are the 3nd largest tortoise in the world. They are the largest tortoise on mainland, not a island, they reach 100-200 pounds. We have two! I love the beardie pics!! I used to have one, he was the biggest beardie I have ever seen. His name was Big Daddy and his favorite thing to do was chase my cats.  I love your set up!


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah i dont know if the dogs could handle living with a tort thats bigger then they are 

You should smuggle me some Phillipine sailfins since youre in florida where the 2 breeders are.... None of them up here and their not even CITES  

We dont have much for tort choices up here, not even counting the fact that their 20x the price here and most of the ones we have were illegal imports.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, that is a large tortise. I think I will stick to my box turtles who are full grown and still fit in the palm of my hand


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2011)

I Love my Blue tongue skink.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow! Love all the pics of the reptiles! Your little firecracker girl is magnificent! I could stare at her all day. Your favorite man would be fun to hang out with, I bet! Your pics make me want to get a snake! I could never do it though.. maybe when my daughter is older.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 14, 2011)

Just got pics of my Jakey yesterday. Last time I posted on here people flipped out. And I love all your snakes. I'm a HUGE fan of Boas.


Jake:


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 14, 2011)

Those snakes are cool. I am not too into beardies. But I love snakes. I love the ball pythons as they stay small, they get about 5-6 feet long.

My brother had an albino burmese python, I was scared of her size, she knew it and respected it. When my brother held her, I would pet her. She was very beautiful, a very pretty yellow(albino).


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 14, 2011)

Crystal - Wow Jake is stunning, LOVE the pinks, I hope my little pastel girl colours up like that! And thats the reason I put warnings in my topics, if people are going to have a tantrum they can leave.

Pythons, especially balls and bloods are way to stubby for me, Then they either have a bad attitude or go off food for 9 months lol I love my boas and will always stick with them, even though 1 of them isnt anything like the others, shes still a boa  My amazon will stay small she wont get longer then 5 or 6ft... if that, but she will only weigh maybe 500g full grown... Where as My argentine, i can see her topping out around 40lbs... porker.... She better not get that heavy, time to cut back the rats! I keep my guys very lean, there are WAY to many chunky snakes out there that are always being over fed... rolls on a snake are really quite ugly....


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 15, 2011)

The eating is what I love most about the boas. If you let Jake have his way he could pound down 4 large rats every 4 days and be the happiest snake on the planet. I can't remember what the guy called him when I bought him, I kept thinking he said a pastel hogg island hybrid..... I know he's a pastel for sure, but I was told def not on the hogg island lol. So dunno. He will have turned 2 rescently or soon. And the pics above are him in his dark phase.






thats a slightly lighter phase. He was black when I got him, and he'll get a super light gray, and then back to the brown. 

I would kill to have your first boa lol


----------



## redjess (Aug 15, 2011)

oooooo I love Jake! Oh how I miss having snakes. I used to have one that would do all my daily chores with me. Her fav was laundry out of the dryer. lol


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 15, 2011)

The amazon has an amazing feeding responce, she would eat anything in sight as often as possible... My albino is a little pickyer, usually only eats once a month, the argentine girl eats all the time, shes got an attitude however, the argentine baby is being tube fed as he refuses to take ft prey and i purchased him unstarted... oh well, the hypo holds onto her food about an hour before she starts to swallow it, and the "normal" is finally eating after going off food for 4 months.
I dont feed my guys every week, I dont want fat snakes lol.

And i hate the word "pastel" for snakes, their so mislabled, so poorly bred that what once was a true pastel has been so mucked with, Jeff Roones Pastel Dreams are probably the only real pastels out there, there are however TONS of amazing looking normals with light colouring that are always called pastels but genetically TECHNICALLY are not actual pastels, but whatever *sigh* I would never buy a snake or pay more for one labled as a pastel, That normal girl was a pastel as the breeder says but i refuse to call her that despite all her light colouring and pink shading.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2011)

Why would anyone have a tantrum at snake pics?!?

Stunnng, absolutely amazing pictures everyone. I love snakes and have only touched one in my whole life, when I was in Australia.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 27, 2011)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Why would anyone have a tantrum at snake pics?!?
> 
> Stunnng, absolutely amazing pictures everyone. I love snakes and have only touched one in my whole life, when I was in Australia.


This is the flufffy little bunny world  you never know what some people might say about creepy scaley things that some people feed bunnys to. 

I will try and update with new pictures from tuesday either today,tomorrow or whenever i regain conciousness from my practicum shifts.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2011)

Also a large portion of people shouldn't be kept as pets.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2011)

You keep people as pets over there Alicia?

Meh, as much as I like rabbits, all animals are equal in my books and they all have to eat. Snakes are awesome XD. I'm an animal and I eat meat!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2011)

LOL I was trying to say a large portion of people feel that reptiles shouldn't be kept as pets.


----------



## okiron (Aug 28, 2011)

Love them, especially your Argentines. My husband should fear the reptile show in October lol. Hopefully I'll be bringing home at least 1 boa.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 28, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Also a large portion of people shouldn't be kept as pets.


This is why I wont have children 

Rina - I have to take back what I said about the baby argentine on the first page
I Lied... They both have REALLY bad attitudes haha.
Got pictures of them being butt heads together from tuesday


----------



## Violet23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Awww, they're all adorable! My bf has his little normal ball python, Charlie, who's about 1.5 years old already (feels like we got him not that long ago, he had the tiniest little head and cutest little eyes *squeee!*)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can get an egg eating snake as a pet? I would love to have a snake but I just can't handle the feeding part. If I could feed them eggs or crickets or something like that it wouldn't be so hard.

Not good for a vegan to like reptiles. At least my turtles will eat worms and crickets so that's not so bad.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 2, 2011)

You can get egg eating snakes as pets, but their 100% not for beginners. Difficult snakes to keep, hard to get them feeding, theres always issues.
If you cant handle feeding a snake, dont get one, the ones that dont eat rats/mice will always be problems. And half the point of them eating eggs is the fact that theres usually something developing in there, so grocery store chicken eggs wont really work, can be used but thats not enough for them, plus their usually way to big to start with.

Besides its really not that bad, their food comes frozen, you just thaw it out in the sink, try not to look, dry it off and stick it infront of the snake. Besides once they get past the baby stage you only feed them every 2 weeks, then every 3 weeks, or if youre like me you forget to feed them and they get food once a month


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 2, 2011)

Watermelons, thanks for the insider info. I think snakes aren't the right pet for me then. I love to look at them though. I went to a reptile expo which is what got me thinking. They had everything there! I loved all the colors and how many different kinds there were. The venemous are beautiful but I would never risk having them in my house. I think I would also worry about the pythons getting large and escaping.

I guess it is the same with any preditor species though, you have to take good care of them so they are not a threat by their instincts taking over. Luckily Leo has never shown any indication of biting and Kate only bites when I trim her nails, but it's more humor than fear when a box turtle bites.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 2, 2011)

Madison Sage my viper gecko... She weighs 4/5 grams. She is kind of tipping the scale. This was today.







This is her in June at 3 grams.






Isadora Charlotte my mack snow leopard gecko.






Jackie Jax my high yellow leopard gecko.






Danica Bell my Super Hypo Strip het Tremper Albino leopard gecko.











All three girls.













Bo the Snack the Blue Tongue Skink












For giggles...


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 3, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Jackie Jax my high yellow leopard gecko.


Holy cow, she looks like a beast in that picture!

Ive finally been suckered in...

*sigh*

I brought a stickey toe home....

Normal





Fired up ("she" Fires up lighter)


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2011)

Jax is um plump. Thank god when she got sick that turned out to be good because she had plenty of weight to sustain her till she was better.

You little one is awesome!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 3, 2011)

Rough or smooth green snakes, eat crickets. you can find them at shows now and then. They're a bit more flighty I think.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 3, 2011)

all your guys' geckos and things are super cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 4, 2011)

CUTENESS!!!


----------



## MAX2000 (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW! All the pics people have make me jealous! Like really! I'd KILL for a reptile! SO CUTE!:hugsquish::inlove:anic::bunnydance:!!!!!!!!!!! Like really! most people like the furry cuddly animals but I like both furry and slimy. Like people can go with out action, killing spree, thriller movies, shows, and books and I CAN'T GET ENOUGH!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 4, 2011)

I assume we're allowed to post a herp related site? I'm on herpfamily.com and it's just a small herp site similar to this with lots fewer members. Hope some of you join!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 5, 2011)

*MAX2000 wrote: *


> Like really! most people like the furry cuddly animals but I like both furry and slimy.


I can 100% guarantee you none of the crittes posted here are even remotley slimy. A bunnys nose is more slimy then a reptiles skin  Thats my favourite thing about when i get somebody to hold a snake for the very first time, their reaction is almost always "OMG that feels so cool" or "Whoah its not slimy!"

The geckos are a little rougher, some almost like treated leather but the snakes and skink, would all be similar to touching uhmm... gosh its hard to even describe, but their smooth like plastic you can feel its not perfect due to their scales but they lay so flat.:rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2011)

I love reptiles. Bunnies are cute and fluffy but reptiles are just fascinating to me.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 21, 2011)

I posted this on my blog, but this is my roommates Panther Chameleon Quasi.

He's just over a year old now.





His colours have brightened up a lot since this picture.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2011)

Harper Emery a recent rescue. Poor guy is recovering.






My LAST addition for a LONG time...

Kendal Avery my african fat tailed gecko.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 22, 2011)

Ooooh I had a Kenyan Sand Boa at one point, but kind of got weirded out about feeding the mice. I never did manage to get her to eat frozen =/

Now I just have leopard geckos  Bugs I can do. I have pictures of them else where, in my blog.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 22, 2011)

Tho there was something nice about having a snake wrapped around around my hand.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't uploaded the snake pictures I said I would upload... go figure. One day haha. 

My most recent addition was given to me... a gimped crested gecko, I couldnt say no.
between him being malnourished while growing and his parents not being fed properly while they were breeding, this little guys got some good issues. He walks REALLY odd... almmost folds his back feet under him with each step, his forearms are odd, poor muscle growth and those who know something about geckos will easily be able to see how odd his arms are. His toes dont shed, he came to me with lots of old shed stuck on his toes that he cant get off, so he got a good bath and we peeled it off. Theres something Neuro going on too, similar to my gimpy neuro cat, when he tries to get away from me he kind of bring his head back sideways like hes going to do a summersault. He cant climb. And this is the only gecko I've met that will let me put him on his back in the palm of my hand with no struggle and stay there (we were doing this today so sorry no pics!) 7 months old.


----------



## jubin (Oct 23, 2011)

You all have such BEAUTIFUL babies! I wish I was able to care for so many! We have our lovely Jubin dwarf hotot and one other pretty lady, she is our green iguana.

This is our Keela 







You can't see his handsome face, but this is Asher, he belongs to a friend of mine. We thought my daughter's reaction to meeting him was rather cute!


----------

